# College SM Problems



## z2oo (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey all, I'm the LD/projections designer for a production of Oliver! this summer at a community theatre space, and there seems to be some huge issues regarding our SM, who is majoring at IU in Stage Management... I'd like to know if you agree with me in labeling some or all of the list below as major issues that an SM major should not have. Here's a list of problems I've found:

Nothing has been written in the SM's call binder/script. I was under the impression that just about every SM writes cues in their script...?
Instead of calling the show during rehearsals, the SM has been drawing on blank white shoes, missing about six of my LX cues, and a few spots cues as well.
The SM has not looked at my projections cue sheet, and barely at all at the lighting cue sheet, and the spot cue sheet. All three of these are formatted containing cue numbers, page numbers, line/cue, what occurs in the cue, and any notes. I've attached a sample of the lighting sheet.
The SM has claimed that the director has given the SM lighting notes, when, in fact, the director did not specifically mention any of the occasions where the SM says there is now a change.
The SM argued with the LD (myself) over a blackout cue which has been in every revision of the lighting cue list from day 1. Later the SM admitted that they were wrong, after screwing up the lighting and projections during the final dress.
The LD has repeatedly offered to update the SM on what cues had changed since the previous rehearsal, and every time the SM said "no, I don't want those. I don't care."
The SM has yelled at the spot ops numerous times for not being ready to spot, yet has not given them a standby or given the spots a cue sheet/asked the LD to.
The SM (over com) has spoken to the director and blamed the incorrect calling of lighting cues on the LD (sitting in the booth next to the SM).
There are a few more issues, but I'd like some feedback on these bulletpoints. Is there anything in this list that is remotely excusable?

I should also mention that after the dress rehearsal last night, I spoke to the SM privately, and made it clear how disappointed I was due to the lack of focus and even the lack of caring that the SM had. I asked if the SM was comfortable with me replacing myself as the board op, since the only thing an LX board op does is hit "Go" when told by the SM. I was told yes, and I have chosen my assistant to be the "Go button monkey." Do you think this was fair to me and the SM? Now that there is someone who doesn't know the show, the calling is entirely on the SM, and there will be no one to cover for them (like I did on numerous occasions).

This seems to me like a huge issues, yet the TD is afraid of the SM, so I felt that I had to say something, not allowing a lackadaisical SM to call the show.

Please let me know what your opinions on this issue are, and if I was right or wrong, or both.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 19, 2013)

"the TD is afraid of the SM" 

There's your problem. There are a so many issues in your post it's hard to know where to start. But to me the question is where is the Director, TD, production manager, or whomever is the authority in your theater? If things are really as bad as you describe, why didn't they do something about it a long time ago? Sounds like whomever has the power in the company is not doing their job and you my friend are stuck dealing with the results. If I were you I would confront whomever should be in charge and ask them to fix the problem before the show is ruined. If that doesn't work, I would ask to have my name removed from the program if possible and do my best to back away from the production quickly and quietly. Consider yourself lucky that you aren't a follow spot op. 

Sent from my HP "Touch-Droid" using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88 (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree with Gafftaper. Now I'm playing devils advocate and going to point out we don't know how far into the program this person is but presumably this is all stuff the SM should have been taught. Perhaps they just don't know they are supposed to be doing all of this or know what the real duties of a stage manager are. This isn't an excuse though and they shouldn't have taken the job if they didn't know what was going into it. Reading all that it sounds more like the stage manager just doesnt care and knows they can get away with it because nobody higher up is holding them accountable, and when given the opportunity takes their chance to blame other people to make it look like they are doing their job and everybody else is falling short. In any case, just because somebody is afraid of another person doesn't mean they don't also have to do their job and accept they are the one with authority and should be making sure the employees are doing their job correctly.


----------



## z2oo (Jul 19, 2013)

This SM had done theatre and stage management all throughout high school, and has come back to call this show where they grew up. I believe that they should know by now how to properly stage manage, especially since they have mentioned calling a department show next year at IU... I regret that I had to do something so drastic as to say I'm leaving, but as of about 10 minutes ago, the SM has decided to run the board by themselves, instead of allowing a replacement board op. This also strikes me as odd, because board ops (at least for lighting) are trained monkeys, and literally hit one button on command from the SM.

I think I may have to go to the board of the theatre group and give them the facts, so this SM doesn't get hired again, since there's been talk of them SMing the show next summer, already.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 19, 2013)

The problem is either you or the SM. Not knowing you or the situation we are only getting your side of the story. So do take a moment to double check your own actions before you make to big of a deal. Then the question is who is the supervisor and why are they doing nothing. That's the person you should be talking to... preferably a month ago when you first started noticing problems. 

Is this some sort of summer youth theater project hosted by a community theater with lots of students doing the work? Therefore, not many (if any) respected adults on staff to keep the students in line? Or is it just a really disorganized community theater group?


----------



## z2oo (Jul 20, 2013)

I appreciate all of this discussion, and for future reference you've given me some good ideas to consider before doing something so drastic...
Unfortunately this is not even close to a professional company, so the director and the board work with what they have crew-wise, so I'm not sure that they are aware that things could be better. The only person with real authority over the SM is, unfortunately the TD, who as I mentioned before is afraid of her and won't say anything, though I asked him to; that is why I took this into my hands. Without derailing the show, there's no way to bring this to the attention of the board/director during the run.

I also offered up my script, which contained all 150 LX cues, 30ish projections cues, and would only need the addition of about 8 sound cues to be complete. This SM decided to write nothing in their script, instead preferring to make a spreadsheet with the cues in it. The issue is, when multiple lines of a song are repeated, and those are cue lines, a page number is the only way to identify when the cue is actually supposed to go... is there a way around that, too, when using a digital calling solution? I thought writing cues in a script was how every SM was taught, especially to those going to school for stage management. I'd love to see a new thread discussing calling techniques digitally vs. on paper.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've seen a spreadsheet type list like that before but the sm still had a script that she could hand off to anybody else who needed to call the show, but she knew it so well that she didn't need to use the full script anymore and made a sort of cheat sheet that she called from. Obviously it works better for some than for others.


Via tapatalk


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 20, 2013)

My preferred format when calling a show is actually a spreadsheet. It's nice to have every word I have to say, in order, without any kind of extraneous clutter. But then again, most of the shows that I SM are dance and ballets, and my cues are based on both visual cues and times on my stopwatch. Having never called a show with a script of any kind I can't say if it would translate. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 21, 2013)

MrsFooter said:


> My preferred format when calling a show is actually a spreadsheet. It's nice to have every word I have to say, in order, without any kind of extraneous clutter. But then again, most of the shows that I SM are dance and ballets, and my cues are based on both visual cues and times on my stopwatch. Having never called a show with a script of any kind I can't say if it would translate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



You can still call cues off of visuals, but you can't always depend on a stop watch for live theater. It might be different for a long running show, but for a short one there are to many small things that can speed up or slow down a show a few seconds at a time.


----------



## museav (Jul 21, 2013)

As a Purdue alum I have to say the obvious problem is their association with IU. 

Seriously, how the SM chooses to call the show should probably be their perogative, but they need to call it in a way that works for the crew and techs involved. In that aspect I agree with Gaff, if that is not happening then the Director, TD, Production Manager, Tech Director or whatever party is responsible should assume responsibility and control in order to resolve ths situation. If they don't and you feel it is potentially negatively affecting the performance or preception of the group then maybe those the next step up in the organization should be made aware of the situation, preferably in an unbiased, objective, proactive manner. But before you do that I would do a 'gut check' to make sure it is not potentially a personality conflict or simply a different approach.


----------



## z2oo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey thanks for all of your feedback. Since I know I will never have to see this SM again/don't plan on it, I gave them the option of using a different board op, yet they decided to run the show on their own. I was told that my leaving was not a decision that would negatively affect the show (said by the SM), yet from every other crew member I'm in contact with, it seems as though this has forced the SM to actually pay attention, now having to physically push a "Go" button... Honestly if the show goes well, then that's great, and I hope the SM learns something from this. I don't plan on returning to this same company next year, so if they want this person to SM for them again next year, then more power to them - I won't be there to say anything.

Oh, and a few of you have said something along the lines of "check yourself before you wreck yourself," and I've asked a few objective third parties that are familiar with both sides of the matter, and it seems as though they agree that the SM has set a terrible example for the entire crew, and that something needed to be said, and that it really didn't seem like a big enough matter to go up higher, so here I am! Just as an update, I've left the show since my design obligation is over, and apparently it has run moderately well.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like you handled it well and perhaps even had a slightly positive effect on the SM as the result. You completed your obligation to the show, which is VERY important. You can walk away and say good riddance or if you like you can write a letter to the board warning them of the issues with the SM. Your choice. I would weigh that decision carefully, considering which bridges you may burn as a result of that letter. Sometimes it's best to just walk away and quietly say, "I'm never working with that person again" and sometimes it's good to leave loudly. Since there were no safety issues involved I would lean toward walking away quietly. 

I have seen SM's call a show from a spreadsheet before, however there was also a prompt script with notations of when to switch to the spreadsheet. The problem with the spread sheet is what happens if an actor jumps half a page? You can find yourself VERY lost very quickly without a well marked prompt script at your side.


----------



## marmer (Sep 24, 2013)

And, if I were a spot op and the SM refused to give me a standby and for that matter a cue sheet, and then yelled at me, I'd be right up in that SM's face, privately, after rehearsal.


----------

